# Panel nicht wieder zu holen



## headghot (14. Mai 2009)

Ja ich schon wieder -.-
Guten Abend zusammen,
Nachdem ich heute vergebens versucht hab mein gnome panel in ein Mac-Menü umzugestalten, war mein Panel nach einem Reboot komplett verschwunden.
Die sache mit Alt+Strg+F1 hat nicht funktioniert.
Bei der Terminaleingabe: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel     kam folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
> Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
> Probieren Sie »apt-get -f install«, um diese zu korrigieren:
> ...



Bei der Eingabe: gnome-panel     erschien folgendes:



> gnome-panel: error while loading shared libraries: liblaunchpad-integration.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory



Ich hoffe es gibt eine nicht all zu komplizierte Lösung
Vielen Dank


----------



## Laudian (15. Mai 2009)

die zu installierende Gnome-Panel-Version benoetigt ein Paket in neuerer Version als Abhaengigkeit, welches derzeit in zu niedriger Version verfuegbar ist ... 

Entweder versuchst du wie angegeben mit apt-get -f install einen forcing install, also erzwungen, oder du schaust, ob in anderen Repos das Abhaengigkeitenpaket in benoetigter Version verfuegbar ist und bindest selbige ein.


----------



## headghot (15. Mai 2009)

Kannst du mir vielleicht einen ganzen Befehl geben den ich eingeben kann Weil mit den Befehlen bin ich noch nicht so eingeübt! In die Paketverwaltung kann ich ja nicht, weil der Panel ja nich da is.

Ich habs mit dem hier probiert: sudo apt-get -f install gnome-panel
Da kam aber nur





> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
> Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
> Probieren Sie »apt-get -f install«, um diese zu korrigieren:
> ...



Wenn ich nur apt-get -f install eingebe dann kommt



> E: Konnte Lockdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht öffnen - open (13 Permission denied)
> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?


Sorry aber von selber kann ich mit dem Terminal noch nich wirklich um gehn

Es wär nett wenn ihr mir vielleicht eine komplette Anleitung für die Lösung stellen könntet.
Vielen Dank aber schonmal


----------



## headghot (15. Mai 2009)

Habs jezz irgendwie geschaft indem ich sudo apt-get -f   eingegeben hab.
Darauf hatter irgendwie 16.20 mb oder so runtergeladen (ich denke mal die Panel-Pakete)  
Dann habe ich nur noch gnome-panel eingegeben  und ZzZaPpPpP war es da!

Trozdem vielen Dank für die Hilfe
schönen Abend noch!


----------

